# Akai TV problem



## dcourtney (Jul 8, 2012)

Although my 55 inch flat screen Akai TV has color on menu and uverse start up, the picture has lost it's color. I rebutted the cable box a couple of times, but did not help...any idea what could be problem. So hate to have to buy new TV.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test using a different source. At this point it could also be the uVerse box or the cabling.


----------



## dcourtney (Jul 8, 2012)

We tried connecting a different uverse box, did not change anything. TV hangs above the fireplace, but has thick wooden boards separating wall of fireplace which it is attached to. The fireplace was on low when the color went out....could that have done something? Just don't understand why we have color on the tv remote menu, but not the uverse menu.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The fireplace being on or not should make no difference. Unless it's not built properly and the wall is getting extremely hot. Which I doubt as you would/should have noticed before the TV had issues.

Verify the TV configuration, especially if each input is seperately configurable. Most hardware will have an option to return the device back to the default configuration. So you could reset the TV back to the default configuration.

Verify the uVerse box configuration. There should be basic items such as TV type, screen type, etc. Likely not the cause as you have tested two units, but worth investigating.

And lastly, it could be a cable issue. You don't state how it's connected, but a simple cable issue can cause issues such as loss of color.


----------



## dcourtney (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you so much. Would you suggest that we call a technician or ATT U-verse? I'm not sure how to set TV back to default or where to go on remote to do that.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It should be covered in the User Manual. In any case, it is sometimes listed in the setup/configuration menus.

I'm not sure how AT&T handles service calls. But if you can't figure it out, that would likely be the best option.


----------



## dcourtney (Jul 8, 2012)

I cannot find my User Manual for the AKai . UGH! Can I download it somewhere on line?
I really appreciate your help.


----------



## dcourtney (Jul 8, 2012)

When I go to menu on the Akai remote, it only lets me change picture mode, sound, etc. No set up options.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Maybe here: Akai TV User Manuals and Support Information: Retrevo


----------

